# Spinning rods jigging vs boat rod



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been looking for a heavy duty spinning rod. I cant figure out if the spinning jigging rod is cast-able. I plan to buy 2 rods one for fishing from the boat/pier and one for surf fishing. I would still like to be able to cast while on the boat a good distance. but I want it to hold up to 80-100lb braided line.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jigging rods are too short to get any distance on the cast. Look at a popping rod also. They land 350# BFT's on them also.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Some of the Tiger Lite Ugly Sticks might work for you. Not the best but for the price they're not bad. I think 6'3" is about the longest.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You can cast a jigging rod far enough for most applications from a boat. 

It's not a cobia rod but it'd do if you ran across a stray one on a rig or log. 

You'll need something else for the pier. 

Look at the tsunami jigging rods.


----------

